# open cluster recall... thought i share.



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

I don’t know if any of you will still fall into this, if you are having a cluster issue call the dealer, there was an extension in the US on warranty. 6 years from delivery date/unlimited mileage. They will VAGCOM the dash and check it if they find that its off even by .1 MM they will replace it for nothing.
hope this helps someone... im out of the 6 years with a broken dash :banghead:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BarbieTT said:


> I don’t know if any of you will still fall into this, if you are having a cluster issue call the dealer, there was an extension in the US on warranty. 6 years from delivery date/unlimited mileage. They will VAGCOM the dash and check it if they find that its off even by .1 MM they will replace it for nothing.
> hope this helps someone... im out of the 6 years with a broken dash :banghead:


I :heart: you... 

I just recently started having issues with my second cluster:banghead: 
You might have just saved me a bunch of $$$:thumbup:


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Just got off the phone with Audi service. They know nothing of this.. Doesnt surprise me.. Do you know of, or have a reference I can give them?


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

if you fall in that list I did indeed save you money. The cluster is 1300$  from the dealer. 300$ for a reman ( you will be without a car for 5 days or so) I have to do the reman – I guess there is a good person out in MA that does them eace: if you need that i will provide you the number


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Just got off the phone with Audi service. They know nothing of this.. Doesnt surprise me.. Do you know of, or have a reference I can give them?


Give me a little time, I will get back to you with that… a friend of mine works at audi service (this is how I know this)


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

Okay I just spoke to him… he cant find it/ does not have the time to really look right now… he said call his dealership Haffman audi 800-225-7266 tell them your vin and that you have an MK1 with the cluster issue. We DEF found it in that system… tell them it’s the extended service on the cluster.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

On hold with them now..


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I called the dealership you gave me. They gave me the Audi customer service #.1-800-822-2843. I called and talked to a woman who was pretty helpful. Her extension is 43518. She told me that there wasnt any info on it in their system. She said she was going to look into it further and give me a call back. She told me If i take it to Audi and have it diagnosed, she MIGHT be able to work with the dealership to see what they can do about "helping out" with the cost. Not very promising. Especially when I would need to pay the $95 for the "diagnoses". How does it take any diagnosis to tell if a light is burnt out..?:screwy:

If any of you guys want to call and add your middle finger to the complaint, call the extension above and talk to the same woman. Maybe we can overwhelm Audi with complaints. Every little bit helps:thumbup:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I called the dealership you gave me. They gave me the Audi customer service #.1-800-822-2843. I called and talked to a woman who was pretty helpful. Her extension is 43518. She told me that there wasnt any info on it in their system. She said she was going to look into it further and give me a call back. She told me If i take it to Audi and have it diagnosed, she MIGHT be able to work with the dealership to see what they can do about "helping out" with the cost. Not very promising. Especially when I would need to pay the $95 for the "diagnoses". How does it take any diagnosis to tell if a light is burnt out..?:screwy:
> 
> If any of you guys want to call and add your middle finger to the complaint, call the extension above and talk to the same woman. Maybe we can overwhelm Audi with complaints. Every little bit helps:thumbup:


AHH its just a light?! Mine is broken on showing me the temp of the car and gas... they will work on the VDO cluster and the gages.... it is in the system... i looked it up with my boy on saturday! its there!


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> If any of you guys want to call and add your middle finger to the complaint, call the extension above and talk to the same woman. Maybe we can overwhelm Audi with complaints. Every little bit helps:thumbup:


I plan on it cause i have WAY more then a light! and i already had the test and it is 110% broken!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I had my cluster replaced two years ago. Car is a 2001...well out of warranty. I called, played friendly with the dealership (since we had just bought a new 09 Tiguan as well and I had "switched" to them after having horrible customer service, follow-up and general experience with the other "local" multi VW/Audi/Toyota,Subaru, etc dealer) explaining the problem with the clusters, the AOA claim vs. the clusters, etc. 

Several conversations w/ dealer and the Audi Rep for this district and ...

Didn't get it for free. 

but...

New cluster, installed, setup by dealer for $400 out the door. Didn't feel too bad about it at the time since it is an "updated" unit that shouldn't have the problems that earlier units did. 

Joe


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BarbieTT said:


> AHH its just a light?!


Yeah, thats where it starts, then it spreads like the plague. It will start as one line of pixels then get worse..:facepalm:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Yeah, thats where it starts, then it spreads like the plague. It will start as one line of pixels then get worse..:facepalm:


oh yeah i have that too... my boy said " 

I was told i have a nice wrack & a$$ so i should go use it for a cluster... ill let you know how that works


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

BarbieTT said:


> oh yeah i have that too... my boy said "
> 
> I was told i have a nice wrack & a$$ so i should go use it for a cluster... ill let you know how that works


Pffff, now I need to see pics or im calling shananignasopcorn:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> Pffff, now I need to see pics or im calling shananignasopcorn:


LMAO....


----------



## radgti8v (Feb 28, 1999)

warranty225cpe said:


> Pffff, now I need to see pics or im calling shananignasopcorn:


x 2 :bs:


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

:bs:


radgti8v said:


> x 2 :bs:


LMAO okay :bs:


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

Guys, she's all over the interweb. google barbie and you'll find her. and if it's the wrong barbie, you won't care.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

BarbieTT said:


> I was told i have a nice wrack & a$$ so i should go use it for a cluster... ill let you know how that works


Here is the plan....You get your cluster replaced and send it to me...then you take my broken one back and claim they gave you a faulty one. We both win!!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Oh and my buddy who has a shop uses BBA Reman and their clusters look brand new when you get them back:thumbup:
Thats what I'll be doing once I put the TT away for winter.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Here is the plan....You get your cluster replaced and send it to me...then you take my broken one back and claim they gave you a faulty one. We both win!!!!


then he sends me the second good one and ill send him my bad one, he will said that they scammed him for a second time! They will give him a 3d cluster.. Triple win is there anything better than that???


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Mantvis said:


> anything better than that???


 Free clusters for everyone:laugh:


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

PLAYED TT said:


> Free clusters for everyone:laugh:


cant argue with that lol


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

Just an FYI for you homies, if you're outta the recall dates (lord knows i was) module masters does a full rebuild with MUCH higher quality resistors/transistors/stepper motors and also replaces the central display screen with a metal oxide display (1000 times longer life than our phosphate based ones)

i think they're like 340 bucks for everything. 3-5 day turnaround, guys are based in idaho IIRC


----------



## SchmidTT (Aug 5, 2011)

http://www.modulemaster.com/en/index.php


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

May have to look into that...


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

Does anyone have cluster isues or had issues with newer Mk1 TT's I feel like it only really effected the 2000 and 2001 models? Can anyone shed some light on whether this is true or not?


----------



## zak2006 (May 5, 2011)

vonnie77 said:


> Does anyone have cluster isues or had issues with newer Mk1 TT's I feel like it only really effected the 2000 and 2001 models? Can anyone shed some light on whether this is true or not?


My '03 has cluster issues


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

zak2006 said:


> My '03 has cluster issues


 me as well... like i said i had mine tested via vagcom at audi this past weekend and its bad.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

mines 03
What do you guys mean by "bad cluster"

My gas gauge is inaccurate, and most of the screen pixels are dead


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

Mantvis said:


> mines 03
> What do you guys mean by "bad cluster"
> 
> My gas gauge is inaccurate, and most of the screen pixels are dead


That's what we are talking about... i also have all the issues that you list and my engine temp is always 3/4 way up.


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

blows..... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cc_yxFPlffw


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

BarbieTT said:


> That's what we are talking about... i also have all the issues that you list and my engine temp is always 3/4 way up.


engine temp reading 3/4 is probably the coolant sensor, not the gauge.


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> engine temp reading 3/4 is probably the coolant sensor, not the gauge.


nah it is the gauge... checked it via vagcom on saturday...


----------



## vonnie77 (May 4, 2011)

I know they had a recall on all the clusters how ever I dont know if it expires eventually??? That would be pretty lame. I beleive when I bought my 04 with 65K on it the car fax said it had a cluster replaced under warranty. So I imagine that was also recalled. I also heard there are coil pack recalls. I blew mine out at 70K and audi replaced them all for free which was nice. That was just 9 months ago. For some of you I would check into that to see if you can get some free coil packs FYI


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

I don't believe the cluster replacement was a "blanket" deal though as far as recalls go. The earlier cars had the issue and they were partially covered. It seems that whether it was "replaced" free of charge or whether the customer had to foot some of the bill depended at times on the dealership and/or how close it was to the orginal lawsuit regarding the cluster...

Hence...it seems that the more I've seen, the more customers have gotten the cluster replaced but had to split the cost or had some cost incurred with the dealer as we get "further away" from when the issue original arose. 

Doesn't seem to be concrete info out there. If I did it again...I'd def. go with the rebuild service vs. buying new. I didn't know about it at the time and felt Audi did pretty good by me for a car that was 8 years old, out of warranty and had an issue. Took as I said...talking to dealer and then from there...the Audi Rep for my area. But...if a "new" revision cluster goes bad...I'll be doing the rebuild service where the "rep" seems to be pretty good for quality of service, parts and the general experience with the rebuild...

Joe


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

vonnie77 said:


> I know they had a recall on all the clusters how ever I dont know if it expires eventually??? That would be pretty lame. I beleive when I bought my 04 with 65K on it the car fax said it had a cluster replaced under warranty. So I imagine that was also recalled. I also heard there are coil pack recalls. I blew mine out at 70K and audi replaced them all for free which was nice. That was just 9 months ago. For some of you I would check into that to see if you can get some free coil packs FYI


Yes, you are correct ALL MK1’s had a coil pack recall. I had mine done in April. That recall is open for the life of the car.


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

BarbieTT said:


> Yes, you are correct ALL MK1’s had a coil pack recall. I had mine done in April. That recall is open for the life of the car.


no, not all mk1 are under the coilpack recall. my early 01 225 is not (8/2000 build). some time in 01, audi changed coilpacks. those are the ones that crapped out. my o5 was under the recall.

cheers.


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

Typically has been cars with the push down coilpacks that often fall under the recall. There hasn't been issues with the bolt down versions (made by Hitachi). My 2001 as well didn't fall under and it has bolt downs that I just changed out at 93k 

Joe


----------



## BarbieTT (Jul 29, 2011)

TTC2k5 said:


> no, not all mk1 are under the coilpack recall. my early 01 225 is not (8/2000 build). some time in 01, audi changed coilpacks. those are the ones that crapped out. my o5 was under the recall.
> 
> cheers.


okay well then most... sorry.. my 03 was


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

My 01 with bolt downs was not covered, not matter how much bitching I did.


----------

